# What Happens to Your Body Within an Hour of Drinking a Coke



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2008)

I found this article both are from the same page but I cut out the links to another article that was in the middle and the discussion that followed.

It is a topic that is discussed often in my house as I have a history of diabetes and obesity on one side of my family.  On that side of the family, some of them are severely addicted to soda and to the point that it increases the severity of their health problems.  We try not to buy stuff like coke or pepsi or keep it in my house.  The only soda I usually buy is [SIZE=-1]Sanpellegrino Aranciata, soda water or I'll buy some others if I have company coming over to mix drinks.  We may get some soda with a meal if we order out but we only get enough for that meal.

I've read a few different articles about the Soda Ban, have you noticed a major change in the US?  Has there been a change in the societies "epidemic" soda consumption?
[/SIZE]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> * What Happens to Your Body Within an Hour of Drinking a Coke*
> 
> Do you want to be healthy? Drinking soda is bad for your health in so many ways; science can’t even state all the consequences. Here’s what happens in your body when you assault it with a Coke: *Within the first 10 minutes**,* 10 teaspoons of sugar hit your system. This is 100 percent of your recommended daily intake, and the only reason you don’t vomit as a result of the overwhelming sweetness is because phosphoric acid cuts the flavor.
> *Within 20 minutes**,* your blood sugar spikes, and your liver responds to the resulting insulin burst by turning massive amounts of sugar into fat.
> ...





> *Dr. Mercola's Comments*: How many sodas have you had today? How about your kids? As of 2005, white bread was dethroned as the number one source of calories in the American diet, being replaced by soft drinks.
> The average American drinks more than 60 gallons of soft drinks each year, but before you grab that next can of soda, consider this: one can of soda has about 10 teaspoons of sugar, 150 calories, 30 to 55 mg of caffeine, and is loaded with artificial food colors and sulphites. Not to mention the fact that it’s also your largest source of dangerous high-fructose modified corn syrup.
> Let’s take a look at some of the other major components of a can of soda:
> 
> ...


http://www.mercola.com/2005/may/4/turbo_tapping.htm


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 16, 2008)

Phew... I was worried for a minute...

It also strips paint.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Phew... I was worried for a minute...
> 
> It also strips paint.



It's my preferred method of chewing up rust. ;)  I actually have a bunch of old cast iron pans that I bought at the flea market and one I found on Ex years ago in Pet by the old German POW Camp that I've been meaning to clean up; so I can season them up.  Nothing like a well seasoned cast iron pan for a breakfast fry up. :)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 16, 2008)

Mmmmmm....... Bacon.....

/Steve goes to his happy place/

Thnx Gd... Now I have to go make a BLT..


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2008)

No problem.  ;)  That reminded me to take a pound of peameal bacon out of the freezer.  I added a link in case you were not sure of what it was, it's a Canadian thing; cured back bacon.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 16, 2008)

FUCK!!!!!


I am no longer reading ANY posts by you when I am friggin hungry... 

Frig the BLT, I am thawing a NY Strip...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2008)

The guy is selling his own brand of mineral water, friggin huckster.  I'll sell snake oil if you want to buy it.  Fake science is better than bastardized science - the guy is bending facts to startle the sheeple.

Fuck him - If  I want a soda, I'll drink a soda - and if i want to drink tap water, well so be it, and if I want to bury my face in a mountain stream and drink deeply I will - in the last case, if I come down with giardia lamblia -it's my own damn fault for not filtering the water.

gdmadgg - no offense - just my .02


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2008)

LMAO!  Sorry man.  I'm hungry too but I think I'll just munch on clementine's.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 16, 2008)

FUCK!!!   AGAIN!!!

Now I'm thirsty too... FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 16, 2008)

x SF med said:


> The guy is selling his own brand of mineral water, friggin huckster.  I'll sell snake oil if you want to buy it.  Fake science is better than bastardized science - the guy is bending facts to startle the sheeple.
> 
> Fuck him - If  I want a soda, I'll drink a soda - and if i want to drink tap water, well so be it, and if I want to bury my face in a mountain stream and drink deeply I will - in the last case, if I come down with giardia lamblia -it's my own damn fault for not filtering the water.
> 
> gdmadgg - no offense - just my .02




No offense taken. ;)  I still drink soda and I buy soda but I don't buy and drink large quantities of it on a regular basis.

I think that you are educated enough to drink proper quantities of water in a day and not use soda as a substitute for part of your daily consumption of water.  You would educate your children properly as well.  But there is a large majority in North America that are uneducated and think that as long as they are drinking liquids it is part of their daily intake, not taking into account the caffeine which will dehydrate them.  Add in a sedentary lifestyle with those high sugar doses transferred to fat deposits, it's no wonder our populations are obese.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2008)

I stick with diet soda because non-diet sodas are too sweet for me.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll consume a 12 pack of diet mountain dew in a day... and yes I can fly, bounce off walls, dodge bullets, and bend light around my person if desired.


----------



## phridum (Jan 16, 2008)

My girlfriends car wouldn't start one day. She called me that night and told me about it. We've had problems with the battery corroding to the point of the cable detaching itself from the terminal bracket. Since I have little knowledge of anythings besides "shootin' stuff real good" we decided to just pouring a can of Coke on the battery terminal that was showing some excess corrosion. I had my doubts but it couldn't hurt. Shrug.

It worked. I cringe every time I drink it now...but even a meth head knows it's not good for him. I'm still addicted to pop.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 16, 2008)

My grandmother never let me drink "pop"(as we say in Da'burgh) because she always told me it would rot my teeth.  I always listen to Grandma.:2c:


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 16, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> My grandmother never let me drink "pop"(as we say in Da'burgh) because she always told me it would rot my teeth.  I always listen to Grandma.:2c:



She's right.

The carbonic or phosphoric acid dissolves the calcium out of the enamel leaving a softened matrix for bacteria to enter the teeth and cause wholesale carious destruction. 

http://www.dental--health.com/sodapop_teethenamel.html

Doesn't matter if it's diet or not - the carbonation is BAD for you too!

LL


----------



## ROS (Jan 16, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> She's right.
> 
> The carbonic or phosphoric acid dissolves the calcium out of the enamel leaving a softened matrix for bacteria to enter the teeth and cause wholesale carious destruction.
> 
> ...


Indeed! I've never been a huge fan of soda water, but we did have the occasional RC, Orange Nehi, or root beer growing up.

The sweeteners in diet soda waters, namely aspartame, are not what I'd consider safe after lab reports indicating it could lead to cancer and memory problems. Then there's the sodium issue. They have way too much sodium in them to be considered part of a healthy diet when consumed on a regular basis.

I'll stick with my tea addiction.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very rarely drink any type of mineral(what we call Pop)  and My kids get it even less.. 

Diluted drinks is all they get.


----------



## QC (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmm, and they say snoring coke is bad for you.


----------



## QC (Jan 17, 2008)

Snoring coke? WTF!!


----------



## tova (Jan 17, 2008)

If you want to clean your toilet without having to scrub the bowl (the lower part, not the part under the rim), just pour in a can of Coke Classic and let it sit awhile....or so I've been told.


----------



## QC (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice...wouldn't it froth when you flush?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 17, 2008)

I stopped drinking any type of soda pops three weeks ago. I've lost, without any addition of execise, 12 lbs and down two inches in waist size. 

That's just three weeks of non soda intake with no increase in type or amount of general exercise.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I stopped drinking any type of soda pops three weeks ago. I've lost, without any addition of execise, 12 lbs and down two inches in waist size.
> 
> That's just three weeks of non soda intake with no increase in type or amount of general exercise.



Out of curiosity what was your average daily/weekly intake?  And did you have a preference for certain types or did it differ?


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 17, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Out of curiosity what was your average daily/weekly intake?  And did you have a preference for certain types or did it differ?



Geeez.......................Probably around 6-8 Cokes daily.  The first week I felt like I was in some sort of withdrawal from the sugar cravings and the obvious body's need/desire for the sugar that it was used too.  I replaced the sugar craving with carbs but only small meals 4 times a day. This helped to increase the metabolism without adding additional weight from the replacement of straight out sugar to light carbs.  

Amazingly, after three weeks and the loss of 12 lbs my body has now had to regulate the insulin production, in a much more sensible fasion, and I sleep like a baby every night. While drinking the soda's I was a terrible imsoniac and often would go for 24 hours easily without sleep. Not good and it impacted the study time and attention span to class lectures. In my off day's from class I would literally sleep from 8 Am in the morning till 5 pm. Bad cycle to get into. 

I'm having liver and kidney fuction tests again next week. I wasn't in a damage level in my creatinine tests, but it had increased slightly from the prior blood tests. I'm expecting a slightly lower creatinine level this time around. 

I feel better, I look better, and I now have more energy to step up my cardiovasuclar excersice regimen to lose an additional 12 lbs. Looks like it's working well so far.

Alcohol intake is very limited. Possibly only six beers weekly and that's generally on Saturday's for football games.

My preference was good old red canned Classic Coke.  I miss them, but after the results of not drinking them, they just kinda seem like a bad drug.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

It doesn't really sounds like a lot at first but then you look back at it after the fact.  It's a lot of shit you were putting in your system.  I'm glad to hear things are going well and your feeling better.  Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 17, 2008)

More years ago than I want to admit, I went cold turkey on the pop, actually I went cold turkey on all caffeine, I sure felt a difference.  Now I'm to the point where most pops are just too sweet for me.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> More years ago than I want to admit, I went cold turkey on the pop, *actually I went cold turkey on all caffeine*, I sure felt a difference.  Now I'm to the point where most pops are just too sweet for me.
> 
> LL



I actually did almost the same 2 years ago and I felt a major difference.  I substituted my morning coffee with a large cup of green tea and if I would have coffee during the day it was decaf and no pop.  That lasted until last summer, around when my back got really bad and then I started on the regular coffee in the morning again.  I am fairly firm on the pop still but I'm getting ready to start on the green tea kick for a while.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

partial thread hijack...

quick survey.....

Who calls it what??

I call it Soda, most Maine folks did also.  (my grandma used to call it 'sodee' with a long E sound)


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

Up here it's mostly called "Pop" but I've heard it called "Soda" or the full "Soda Pop" as well, the latter two are mostly from the elderly. ;)


----------



## ROS (Jan 17, 2008)

Soda water or coke- everything's a coke.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2008)

An hour after you drink a coke, you fart.


----------

